# (SOLUCIONADO)Xorg no inicia con intel solo con vesa

## samuaz

hola,

esta es la tercera vez que instalo gentoo y en ninguna de las 3 he logrado hacer funcionar la gpu integrada intel, tengo el kernel bien configurado con dri,kms,intel etc, tengo instalado el xorg-server xf86-video-intel mesa udev etc.

mi pc es una intel core 2 duo grafica integrada gma 4500HD sin nada fuera de lo comun 

tambien el make.conf esta bien con video_card intel

incluso probe recompilando el kernel con la configuracion del kernel de archlinux y de sabayon pero tampoco el xorg no inicia con intel, pero si instaldo xf86-video-vesa inicia pero claro sin aceleracion 3d y demas. recompilar kernel sin soporte vesa y sin su framebuffer etc pero nada funciona

alguien puede ayudarme ya he intentado como quien dice de todo. no se si tendra algo que ver que estoy usando mi laptop con un monitor externo deado que el monitor de la laptop no funciona.

si hago Xorg -configure error que no se encuentra el montior "no screens found"

he probado compilar con -o3 con o2 con graphite con march core2 con march native etc

dejeo adjuntos mis archivos de configuracion y el log del xorg

xorg log:

http://pastebin.com/yZdxvepE

make.conf:

http://pastebin.com/3x3PrufN

configuracion del kernel:

http://pastebin.com/0viutpVG

sabayon y archlinux funcionan de perlas

quizas sea algo relacionado a que intel intenta iniciar con el monitor del laptop pero yo estoy usando un monitor externo

saludos y gracias de antemanoLast edited by samuaz on Tue May 14, 2013 7:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola samuaz, te cuento que yo tuve problemas similares durante mi instalación y en esa oportunidad Gringo me ayudó bastante, recomendandome que recompilara el driver completo como te dejo la cita aqui abajo:

 *Quote:*   

> - ejecuta : ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ 
> 
> ( con esto miramos que efectivamente el driver no está disponible para las X). 
> 
> Si te aparece intel_drv.so en la salida es que el driver de intel se debe haber compilado para una version del servidor X diferente a la que estás ejecutando. 
> ...

 

si quieres ver el post completo te dejo el link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-898336-start-0.html

espero te sea de utilidad.

Saludos.

----------

## samuaz

hola muchas gracias por la ayuda,

lo intente pero nada sigue sin funcionarme.

ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ 

efectivamente me devolvio que tengo el intel_drv.so como un modulo pero lo raro es que en la configuracion del kernel lo he cargado co * no con La M de modulo por lo que deberia ser parte integral del kernel, kernel solo tengo uno el descargado de gentoo-source

sigo sin poder arrancar las x screen no found  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## samuaz

fiesta fiesta joer!!

ya lo hice funcionar el problema, error mio era que yo estaba usando otro archivo de configuracion del kernel distinto al .conf estaba usando uno personalizado por mi entonces lo que hice fue renombrar el mio a .conf y recompilar los modulos del xserver y asi se compilaron correctamente con mi configuracion del kernel xDDD

muchas gracias por la ayuda

----------

